# Hey Ken F. can you



## PA Custom Paint (May 16, 2009)

Hey Ken. I couldn't find an email address for you or a direct no to call. The other day I seriously thought that I should just drive to Havertown and knock on your door . Can you email me at the address in my signature please. I have a few questions about UAMCC and expanding the pressure washing (mostly restaurant/industrial hood cleaning etc) side of my business and possibly abandoning painting (or just do the jobs that actually helps me make profit for a change). I'll probably end up forming a new company and close this one or form a new one with a much more broad area of specialty(ies).
Thanks,
Matt


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

LOL - another painter sick of the whole industry. I like that phrase {...jobs that actually helps me make profit for a change.} God I know where you are coming from.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Hey Matt,

acknowledged.


----------



## PA Custom Paint (May 16, 2009)

plainpainter said:


> LOL - another painter sick of the whole industry. I like that phrase {...jobs that actually helps me make profit for a change.} God I know where you are coming from.


Shame, right?


----------



## PA Custom Paint (May 16, 2009)

PressurePros said:


> Hey Matt,
> 
> acknowledged.


Thanks, Ken.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

before you know it all the true pressure washing companies will be complaining of all the painters taking work from them


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

MAK-Deco said:


> before you know it all the true pressure washing companies will be complaining of all the painters taking work from them


I don't sweat that. I can teach someone how to professionally wash anything in a week. If they cannot market themselves and run a business, they may be just another shingle hanging outside a shop. 

Matt, did you get my voicemail from last night?


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

PressurePros said:


> I don't sweat that. I can teach someone how to professionally wash anything in a week. If they cannot market themselves and run a business, they may be just another shingle hanging outside a shop.
> 
> Matt, did you get my voicemail from last night?


Maybe not now.. but time will tell with all the unemployed thinking that can under cut anyone to make a buck... you'd be surprised 


The low ballers don't have to market and run a biz.. I know you wouldn't want work for those people etc.. My pint is you should never be too comfortable with your own situation that's when something may happen you don't expect..


----------



## PA Custom Paint (May 16, 2009)

PressurePros said:


> I don't sweat that. I can teach someone how to professionally wash anything in a week. If they cannot market themselves and run a business, they may be just another shingle hanging outside a shop.
> 
> Matt, did you get my voicemail from last night?


Ken I got it rather late. And by the time I got it it was late to call anybody. Please call me whenever you're available. 
Thanks,
Matt


----------



## PA Custom Paint (May 16, 2009)

MAK-Deco said:


> Maybe not now.. but time will tell with all the unemployed thinking that can under cut anyone to make a buck... you'd be surprised
> 
> 
> The low ballers don't have to market and run a biz.. I know you wouldn't want work for those people etc.. My pint is you should never be too comfortable with your own situation that's when something may happen you don't expect..



So far the camaraderie that I've seen in PW world is unmatched. That being said I'm hoping not to be disappointed at any point in the future. Besides some other facts about starting up a PW wash business (versus painting) makes it a little harder for everybody that owns a $500 truck/van and a Wal-Mart ladder to jump in the band wagon. After all "everybody can paint", right? Also the commercial customers (big part of your business I'd reckon) require more paperwork and insurance which is fine by me. It seems like PW business is not as easy to get in as painting. That's good for every "legitimate" business owner.
Thanks,
Matt


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I bet you guys have hacks too, anyone can buy a cheap p/w and "wash" a house. Knowing when and which chemicals, having the right equipment and knowing how to use is a whole nother story.

Any of you guys do sidewalk cleaning? I saw a machine for that a Builders Show that was pretty interesting!


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

MAK, we have tons of lowballers. They don't get access to my customers because they cannot afford to advertise to them. I sponsor their golf outings, donate jobs to the schools their kids go to, I advertise in their newspapers, their churches and they get direct mail from me. The customers I target do not hire contractors from CraigsList. My website ranks number one for almsot any term you can think of in any township I service. I don't leave mailbox invoices I meet with each and every customer. I know this sounds like a really egotistical rant and it probably is.. I worked hard for what I have. The guys I compete with do the same and charge similarly. I never worry about what the next guy is charging. Its irrelevant to me or my staying in business.


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

PressurePro:
Not to sound like a total geek but... Dam that was inspirational. Thanks.


----------



## PA Custom Paint (May 16, 2009)

Fresh, I agree with you. There is more to see other than the obvious in his post(s). Perfect execution of marketing goes a long way if you want to make a few bucks. Or you can advertise $75 a room specials on craigslist :no:


----------

